# Advice please: upgrading from Gaggia Baby Class



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

For some time I have been pondering what my next step should be in my coffee journey. Alas I couldn't get to the members day as this would have been excellent.

I like the idea of a new Fracino Heavenly or Cherub for better temperature stability and steam ability than the Gaggia. I would also consider a used machine to a similar price, but I am nervous about taking a punt on eBay and buying a money pit. Are there any trusted suppliers of used, serviced machines?

It would be great to get some ideas and pointers from t the community to help me on my way. I drink mainly espresso, and Mrs Monty likes the occasional milk based drink as well. I have a Baratza Virtuoso grinder that I think is reasonable, but happy to be told otherwise!

Thanks for your time,

Matt


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What's your budget???

I would keep an eye on the sale section of the forum for a machine from a fellow forum member - machines owned by forum members are generally very well looked after. I don't think I've heard of a unhappy customer?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

My budget is around £500, maybe more for the right machine. I do keep an eye on the for sale section, but I don't always know what I am looking at.

Thanks for the reply. Appreciated.









Matt


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming you've got around £650 budget?? - you could make it go a lot further buying second hand from the forum as Daren suggests. Likelihood is, if you upgrade your Gaggia, you may need to consider upgrading your grinder to get the best out of whatever machine you go for.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

As suggested above, keep an eye on the for sale section for a HX machine, but be quick because they don't hang around for very long.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Any chance you can get to the Edinburgh forum day to play with machines ? If not where are you based


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am down in sunny Essex, so if I had not been working the meet last weekend would have been ideal. I will keep an eye open on the for sale section though, for a grinder and machine.

Matt


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a fellow Essex boy Matt.... There's a few of us on here. Where in Essex?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Daren said:


> I'm a fellow Essex boy Matt.... There's a few of us on here. Where in Essex?


Not far from Maldon. Small world


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want a play on a Mazzer Superjolly and Rocket let me know. Your welcome anytime (Southend).

The SJ is a very worthy consideration and do come up on here in great condition now and then. A good match for a Heavenly or Cherub.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Any Mazzer is always worth consideration in my opinion. Usually, the worst that could happen is that you need to replace a set of burrs (which last ages) and give it a little clean. Sometimes they are missing their trays but as grinders, they're usually ready to go unless they've been REALLY badly treated (as in dropped from great heights).


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been pondering, and I reckon I will look for a decent used hx machine and grinder as they cone up on here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Monty said:


> I have been pondering, and I reckon I will look for a decent used hx machine and grinder as they cone up on here.


Good idea, You will get good value and well looked after equipment from people on here .


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Just need to decide what to go for and how much to spend!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Monty said:


> Just need to decide what to go for and how much to spend!


And if you haven't buy a ticket for the l1 raffle .....


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> And if you haven't buy a ticket for the l1 raffle .....


Just added myself to the list!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Monty said:


> Just added myself to the list!


Good man, it could be you !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where u from Monty?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where u from Monty?


I am in (not so) sunny Essex. Innit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Monty said:


> I am in (not so) sunny Essex. Innit


Ha ha another Danny dyer ! Let us know what equipment you go after


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha another Danny dyer ! Let us know what equipment you go after


Oy Moosh - Shut it.... Don't associate us Essex Boys with that mockney!









Which bit of Essex Monty?


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Not far from Maldon. I need to update the profile.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Der.... It's been a long week for me and it's only Thursday









You've already told me once - I'm not thinking straight.... Not enough coffee today. Tell me to be quiet next time I ask you the same question


----------

